# Ibanez Iceman IC507



## novocaine (Mar 11, 2013)

You guys know what this is, the pictures speak for itself. Pardon the lousy phone pics. Finally an Iceman 7 in my hands, it's unreal!






















Dimarzio Dactivator 7s


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh hell yea... I need one of these too... Is it a neckthru? Looks like it.


----------



## flypap3r (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh so tasty! HNGD!


----------



## Razzy (Mar 11, 2013)

What?! I didn't even know these existed!


----------



## BTS (Mar 11, 2013)

Heck yeah- this looks badass. Love the iceman shape!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice, i dig the Icemans but have never played one. Looks like it would be comfortable with the explorer style "arm rest"


----------



## Chocopuppet (Mar 11, 2013)

That paint is kinda shiny. Sexy.
HNGD!


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 11, 2013)

I really want one of those ! Congrats and happy NGD !


----------



## Majkel (Mar 11, 2013)

Review!! Tell us everything!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 11, 2013)

FUCK! AWESOME!


----------



## sear (Mar 11, 2013)

The Iceman is not the most comfortable guitar but damn does it look cool. If I were to get an Ibanez someday it'd probably be one of these.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats man...Looks nice


----------



## stevexc (Mar 11, 2013)

This makes me miss my old Iceman bass. Is it neck heavy as well?

If it was available in Canada it would have been extremely tempting to pick one of these up, but I don't know how I feel about the upper fret access... it was never an issue on my bass.

I absolutely love that shape - it, the Fireman, the Dean ML, the Gibson-style V are probably my top 4 for more "extreme" shapes.... if not shapes in general.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 11, 2013)

That looks wicked!
First Iceman 7 i've seen and its fantastic! congrats!


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 11, 2013)

Man those are sweet. Congrats on the new guitar!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> That looks wicked!
> First Iceman 7 i've seen and its fantastic! congrats!


 
Oh... There will be more... 

**rubs hands together in an ominous fashion**


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice!! HNGD!


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 11, 2013)

HOLY SHIT.

I cant afford to be a part of this forum anymore.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 11, 2013)

An in depth review is in order, sir!
Congrats, I knew it wouldn't be long til we started seeing these.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 11, 2013)

Iceman 7 = win


----------



## MrPfloyd (Mar 11, 2013)

hnnnnnnng
man so nice. neck dive at all?


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh... There will be more...
> 
> **rubs hands together in a DEVIOUS fashion**



Fixed


----------



## novocaine (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks all for your HNGD wishes! Just to answer some of your queries.

The strap buttons are repositioned on this guitar. It is not like previous Icemans (i refer to the IC300 and IC400. As far as i'm concerned the ICT700 is not an Iceman).

It counters the neck dive but i won't say completely. Compared to both the IC300 and 400, it's an improvement. I compared them all last night.

The guitar is surprisingly light unlike the IC400, that's a back killer. The IC507 is much lighter, just a tad heavier than the 300.

It plays superbly, the neck is easy to get used to. Thanks to Nick at Axepalace for setting it up at no cost! But i'll prob put on a heavier gauge next.

I've never tried Dactivators but i'm happy with it. It's bright and chime-like (humbucker sort of chime) on this guitar compared to the Aftermaths on my RG7421. Don't think i'd be swapping them out.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn this looks awesome!!


----------



## jeleopard (Mar 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh hell yea... I need one of these too... Is it a neckthru? Looks like it.



Setneck.

HNGD. Now I think I might have to sell/trade my RGD for one of those. Thanks, jerk


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 11, 2013)

Fuck man. 

I'm so torn between an SIR27FD, a used RGD2127Z, and this. 

This is such a hard choice 

Happy NGD dude!


----------



## 7JxN7 (Mar 12, 2013)

HNGD dude! from what I have read these seem to be kind of similar to an XPT707, apart from the obvious differences of course. If they play or feel anything like a xiphos I will be picking one up for sure


----------



## matisq (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow!
Ibanez did a good move to make 7string Iceman.
HNGD!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 12, 2013)

HNGD! Awesome score. They're not available in The Netherlands  Which will save my marriage and bank account.


----------



## TTWC Ben (Mar 12, 2013)

If this was 27" I'd be allll overr ittt


----------



## chris9 (Mar 12, 2013)

so getting one of these to gig 
happy NGD


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 12, 2013)

TTWC Ben said:


> If this was 27" I'd be allll overr ittt


 
If it was 27" you would be killed by neckdive.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

Why do you say that? Would the extra 1.5" make that much difference? I honestly don't know.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 12, 2013)

The ICT700 is not an Iceman? weird...

I hope they bring these out in white.


----------



## Decipher (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrads!! I also would really love to get my hands on one of these. I'm an RG guy through and through, but have always had an attraction to the Iceman shape. At the price point too I may have to import one from the USA........ G.A.S. is such a horrible thing.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2013)

That is _begging_ for some gold hardware.


----------



## GiantBaba (Mar 12, 2013)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> If it was 27" you would be killed by neckdive.



Now that would make a hell of an obituary.


----------



## jwade (Mar 12, 2013)

TTWC Ben said:


> If this was 27" I'd be allll overr ittt



Played a lot of 27" 7 strings, have you?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

Rondo has a site full of em...


----------



## craigny (Mar 19, 2013)

The buttons on it are in the exact same position as the ICT700 (saying cause i owned one)...which as the op stated for this guitar has some neckdive but not terrible..if it hangs like the ICT700 did....a little reposition (if someone is willing to drill a couple of new holes will cure it completley)....see how the rear one is high also...i honestly dont understand why the position them in places that would facilitate any neckdive...the best place for those buttons on these shapes is behind the neck at the base of the joint....granted alot of people dont like them there and that does add a slight new problem of possible rolling of the guitar, but thats way easier to deal with than neckdive IMO...even if they left the upper one where it is moving the rear one lower to the tail of the body would help a ton....my '78 IC100 had one behind the neck and one at the tail...perfect balance as did every Gibson Explorer ive owned with the same button configuration....

But these 7 string Icemans look SWEET.....I loved the tone of my ICT700...(the D-activators sounded great in it)


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 19, 2013)

Dig the Iceman so much more with more than six strings. HNGD!


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Mar 19, 2013)

i want one of these so bad for that E standard super short scale bass


----------



## skeels (Mar 19, 2013)

After seeing a bunch of custom Icemen, Ibanez finally putting one out is kind of anti-climactic.

I still love it though. 

HNGD!!


----------



## stevexc (Mar 20, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> The ICT700 is not an Iceman? weird...
> 
> I hope they bring these out in white.



Yeah, I'm kinda wondering that myself... I mean, the headstock is different, but I wouldn't exactly say that's what makes the Iceman what it is... is it the string-thru? the moved strap button/switch? The extra frets?

Looks like an Iceman to me, haha. And of course, that doesn't help my GAS...


----------



## DanielC1996 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hows the neck on it ? Kinda really wanna buy one.


----------



## ASoC (Mar 22, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That is _begging_ for some gold hardware.



Ooohh thats a good idea 

But I was thinking it should have white pickups and knobs/switchtip


----------



## GazPots (Mar 22, 2013)

This needs to come to Europe NAO!!!


GAS is becoming uncontrollable.


----------



## Walterson (Mar 22, 2013)

How bad is the neck dive?


----------



## MadShred (Mar 22, 2013)

looks super cool!!! Anybody know where its made?


----------



## Zban (Mar 30, 2013)

I got mine today, and I have to say...not impressed, sadly. The neck is like holding a softball in my left hand, reaching the strings are a chore. It came set up awfully, and even after adjusting the action/truss rod, I can't bring myself to say it's a comfortable guitar, to my taste. I loved the ICT700, I never understood why so many people disliked that model. I was hoping this would be more like the 700, but sadly, no. If Schecter is your thing, then you would enjoy this. But for anyone who prefers slimmer necks and low action, don't let the looks fool you...


----------



## J7string (Mar 30, 2013)

That bridge is an abomination to bridges! *(&#9583;°&#9633;°&#65289;&#9583;&#65077; &#9531;&#9473;&#9531;*)

Nice guitar though. HNGD!


----------



## jwade (Mar 30, 2013)

the Schecter comparison is alarming. Kind of glad it isn't available here in Canada now!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 30, 2013)

I have one showing up on Thursday. Should be interesting, the whole neck thing. I don't hate schecter necks. Perhaps I'll write up my thoughts after I get my hands on it, though to be honest, so long as it plays decently, I'll be a happy camper just having a 7 string iceman.


----------



## dirtool (Mar 31, 2013)

the pickup switch is too far away


----------



## vilk (May 7, 2013)

where is it made?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 7, 2013)

dirtool said:


> the pickup switch is too far away



I like it far away. Less likely to smack it while strumming.



baron samedi said:


> where is it made?



Indo, I believe.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Indo, I believe.



Mine's got one of those oh so famous "made in china" stickers on it.


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2013)

Too sweet. Just love it!


----------



## Floppystrings (May 7, 2013)

I am a little sick of mahogany guitars.

It looks awesome though.

Ibanez should make a Meshuggah budget signature version, I would buy it so hard.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 7, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> I am a little sick of mahogany guitars.
> 
> It looks awesome though.
> 
> Ibanez should make a Meshuggah budget signature version, I would buy it so hard.



You and a thousand others, I'd imagine. From what I understand their massively expensive M8M is very popular. (and selling very well) Send something like that down into a budget territory and you'll have the heaps of band wagon fans all over it along with the people who want a Meshuggah guitar without spending the 5k+. I know I'd get a budget friendly 8 string iceman, with or without Meshuggah's name on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 7, 2013)

I'm not even a Meshuggah fanboy. I want a budget M8M because the idea of a single pickup, 30'' 8 string sounds awesome.


----------



## Barocker (Dec 23, 2013)

Usually I am reading in this board a lot.. now I decided to show my Iceman 

Like it?

I made a few modifications:
-Rebel Yell Neck
-Aftermath Bridge
-Another bridge: Floyd 1000


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 25, 2013)

Barocker said:


> Usually I am reading in this board a lot.. now I decided to show my Iceman
> 
> Like it?
> 
> ...



It looks awesome! But this seemed like a bit of a necrobump, and more people will see it if you post a thread of it!


----------



## shupe13 (Dec 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 26, 2013)

Diggin that dark army green...super unique...love the iceman shape but black is boring...this rules


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 3, 2014)

The bridge is like the one on my sir Ibby. I like it. I played an iceman 7 after I got my sir, and I like the iceman neck way better.


----------

